# Ivf process



## Hmd1987 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey everyone....me and dw are hoping to do ivf eg share through MFS. Had my Amh test done at the open evening a few weeks ago and results came back quite high (think 67). We have our first consult may 1st - they are doing rest of screening tests, counselling and chat with the doc on the same day.

Just wondering if anyone can give a basic ivf schedule? I've tried reading about it but so many abbreviations confuse me. I understand not everyone has the same protocol but just looking for general info? Like when you have injections etc

Thank you in advance


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello! I didn't egg share so things might be slightly different.  This is what happened to me and when:

7 feb - Day 21 of cycle, start injecting 5ml of suprecur (down regulating drugs) 
21 feb - baseline scan which checks your ovaries are quiet and womb lining s thin.  If all is good you'll start your stimulating drugs.  You will also continue to take a lower one of suprecur.
27 feb - 1st stimms scan, to check the growth if follicles
1st march - 2nd stimms scan
4 march  -another stimms scan
6 march - another stimms scan
(You may not need as many stimms scans, I was overproducing follicles but thy weren't growing in size which is why I had so many!)
8 march - egg collection
13 march - embryo transfer
19 march - unofficial BFP
24 march - official BFP! 

If you have any more questions, don't hesitate x


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello. 
When I egg shared they put me and my recipient on the pill so that our cycles would be in line, this slowed things up a bit as I ended up 'waiting' for her so was on the pill for 4 weeks, then we actually started the cycle of down regging, scans, stims etc. 
unfortunately until you start a timeline is really hard to pin down, I was on 150 menopur daily but I responded really quickly and they ended up reducing my dose down and down again and I still had egg collection after 10 days. 
My wife on each of her attempts had her doses increased again and again and ended up stimming for 3 weeks before she was ready. 

The whole thing is a lottery from start to finish .


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Just to add to that, I didn't get synched with my recipient by the pill, they started down regging us both and I was ready first so had to stay down regged until she was, which meant me being on the dr drugs for 5 weeks before stimming. 

You will also have the wait to be matched with a recipient. I'm not sure how long it is at mfs, I had to wait 6 weeks after all my bloods came back.


----------



## Hmd1987 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies, made it a lot clearer  

Whilst we have our appointment on the 1st we are going on hol from 12th to 27th so hoping all bloods etc will have been checked and me matched so hopefully can start in June.

So excited whilst nervous at the same time


----------

